# Lekarze > Forum chirurgiczne > Chirurgia plastyczna >  Makijaż permanentny opinie

## trishja

Co sądzicie o makijażu permanentnym? Widziałam reklamę u mojej kosmetyczki, do której chodze od lat. Nie wiem tylko czy wart jest ceny taki makijaż. Na ile wystarcza? Poza tym czy jest jakieś ryzyko takiego zabiegu, zostaje jakas opuchlizna? Chciałabym najpierw zrobic sobie brwi i oczy. Proszę o opinie. Z góry bardzo dziękuję

----------


## kamilaa

Wg mnie wart swojej ceny ja nie żałuje  :Wink:  Opuchlizna jest owszem ale utrzymuje się tylko do kilku godzin  :Wink:  ogólnie bezbolesny  ja polecam ;p 
PS: dobry jest salon w Stolicy przy ul.Merlinniego 4 
Jak bd miała jakieś pytania to pisz : 6785453 chetnie ci wszystko opowiem  :Wink:

----------

